# Lost Pet Locator



## anthonymcgrathseo (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell me what you think of this site?

Me and me team came up with the idea of a site that can assist with people in Uk finding and being reunited with lost pets. Gary Beal the owner of lostpetlocator.co.uk lost his dog recently a 7 year old boxer and he was devasted (Dont worry we found her). Using geo targeting people can see the a map of registered sitings or finds. There are numerous other features to help you on your way.

The service is FREE and any money made through our pet shop 5% goes to charity of your choice?

I was hoping you guys could tell me what you think?

heres the link lost pet locator

Anthony McGrath


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's a fantastic idea and it needs more coverage/advertisement so people know it's there.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Just crossposted it too another forum, the women has lost her GSD x


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Great idea, I will crosspost to another forum x


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

I think its a good idea.. however I've registered and desperately trying to register all my dogs, I have one missing since 29/11/09, Each time I try to register one the site fails? Is it just me? Or because its a new site? I cant register any of my dogs not even the one thats missing


----------



## Lost Pet Locator (Jan 18, 2010)

Dear Jo,

I'm the General Manager of Lost Pet Locator and this morning i've had your post brought to my attention. I'm sorry that you've experienced problems registering your pets on our site, especially the one that's strayed. Having spoken with my team, we've not received any feedback from you. If you could email us at [email protected] i'll have our IT department look at your profile and see what the issue is.

Kind Regards,

Jon Watt


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought of trying to do a website like this recently.
This is a fab site, I'll cross post on other forums too.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Just crossposted it too another forum, the women has lost her GSD x


was that for the GSD Ozzy?


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

You have a good motives in making this site. Just continue striving for your principles.


----------

